
Chorus – people-powered podcast recommendations - phantom_package
https://medium.com/chorus/introducing-chorus-ff9181354a62
======
phantom_package
Hi everyone! We started working on Chorus because it was really difficult to
recommend the podcasts we love to friends - so we mashed up a podcast player
with a social network and got Chorus.

Chorus for iOS:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chorus/id1221631922?ls=1&mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chorus/id1221631922?ls=1&mt=8)

\- alonso from Chorus

